# dmraid  + udev hide individual raid harddisks

## EdeCaluwe

I hope this is the right place on the forum to ask this question.

I have the following general question. If I install dmraid to recognize my fake raid array new devices /dev/raid_device are created. This is as it is supposed to. It is an array0 array with 2 disks. The individual disks that compose the raid array are thus not useful since only the mapping is interesting. In this case /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are the individual drives.

Is it possible to make udev rules to only keep the raid devices, and to not add the individual drives from /sys to /dev ? Is this even the right way to do this ?

--Edwin

----------

## thedangerouscrew

I'm not sure but I don't think that the raid drives will work without having the individual

drives in /dev.  I could be wrong though

----------

## EdeCaluwe

I forgot to reply this to my own post, but I found out that including a udev rule with NAME="" will have the effect of not adding devices to /dev.

Then I found out that you are right about dmraid not working anymore. Though I am not sure if this is impossible to achieve. 

In the end I could at least not add the sdb1 partition anymore to /dev. This was not necessary for dmraid to work.

----------

